# Does her comb look normal?



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

Does she look ok?


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

I know nothing...but I read on this site somewhere maybe it could be frost bite?? Has she been threw a winter yet? Jen


----------



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

We live in Florida. She's about 6-7 moths old so no winter yet. May be coincidence but it seems like her comb got the darkness about the time she started laying.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

It could be from being pecked, that looks like it has healed from something.


----------

